# whats a respectable forearm size?



## mr.nitrofish

...


----------



## DragonRider

Good question. That's always been my worst bodypart.


----------



## tee

Mine are 18"




















































Then I woke up.


----------



## steve0085

I can't get those things to grow at all.


----------



## a-bomb83

forearms will indirectly grow with pulling motions such as rows and curls. you can work them directly, but i stopped doing that a few years ago. makes me too damn sore,lol. i like to be able to right and drive.

mine are 13-1/4" but i think they're small. my bis are 17", who knows, i sure as hell don't.


----------



## mr.nitrofish

what size is ronie colman sporting ?


----------



## latino~heat

Here's my forarm trick..Jack off alot...
na, trippin, I do reverse curls, instead of holdin the curl bar normal, I do the reverse wide grip and do curls that way, Will blow them up!!!

L~H


----------



## mr.nitrofish

....


----------



## welsh-beast84

Id be happy with a 10incher.....


....and thats not my forearms


----------



## BIGSARGE

Mine Are 15 But I Feel Like They Are Small But Other Ppl Say They Are Huge. Ive Learned If You Want Them To Grow You Need To Work Them Eod Same With Calves And Dont Do High Reps Same With Calves. Do Like 6-8 Reps. Dont Forget Forearms And Calves Are Made For Endurance So Doing Endless Reps Isnt A Shocker To Them So They Will Never Get Their Full Potential


----------



## wolfyEVH

latino~heat said:
			
		

> Here's my forarm trick..Jack off alot...
> na, trippin, I do reverse curls, instead of holdin the curl bar normal, I do the reverse wide grip and do curls that way, Will blow them up!!!
> 
> L~H




if jacking off made your forearms huge, i'd have the biggest forearms in the world...........

really though, i'm with DR, my forearms are the worse as well.....my girl thinks they're big but i dont see it.....look like toothpicks to me


----------



## mr.nitrofish

....


----------



## cawb

My wrists are only 7 but my fore arms are 12.5 ... tiny wrists but i think my forearms are ok in comparison to my total size


----------



## mr.nitrofish

I need a tailors measureing tape


----------



## cawb

i used a piece of string then measured with a regular tape


----------



## brendanbreen

i think it kinda depends on your biceps .... my biceps are 18 and my forearms are 16 3/4s and thats alright by me


----------



## Cryptasm

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> if jacking off made your forearms huge, i'd have the biggest forearms in the world...........
> 
> really though, i'm with DR, my forearms are the worse as well.....my girl thinks they're big but i dont see it.....look like toothpicks to me



So thats why my right forearm is 3" bigger than my left one


----------



## shaneclerk

This all depends on body style and weight class, definitely on amateur and recreational.Forearm size is a result of muscular growth in the entire lower arm.In the case of the forearms any sensible exercises performed to muscular failure will allow growth over time and with adequate nutrition.


----------



## ASHOP

mr.nitrofish said:


> how big is big? everyone talks about biceps, but what about forearms?



It would depend on the individuals overall size. You want to maintain symmetry at all costs. I can honestly say that I have never measured my forearms.


----------



## ebmgypsy

*Wow*



tee said:


> Mine are 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I woke up.



I was like FFFFFFF*********** and then I scrolled down


----------

